# Pickled Shrimp



## Rocklobster (Dec 24, 2011)

This will be my contribution to Xmas dinner appetizers tomorrow. My son loves this sort of stuff, so, after he and I go at it, there shoudn't be much left

If anybody is interested, here is the link. The Bitten Word: Pickled Shrimp

Don't laugh at my feeble attempt at decorating the jar. I'm a cook, not a decorator


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 24, 2011)

Those look really good!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 24, 2011)

I've got some marinating for tomorrow's appetizer...Shock of all shocks, the little grocery store had Meyer's lemons...


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 24, 2011)

heading out to the store right now, looks good.


----------



## GB (Dec 25, 2011)

When I read the title of this thread my initial reaction was GROSS...until I read the recipe. Then I rushed right out and got all the ingredients to make this. This looks delicious. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Dec 25, 2011)

Looks good. I hope to try the recipe some day.


----------



## GB (Dec 25, 2011)

I just fInished making a batch. I can't wait till tomorrow to eat it.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2011)

I'll be trying this one! I love pickled foods! Thanks Rock!


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 25, 2011)

OK, Done!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 25, 2011)

salt and pepper said:


> OK, Done!


 
I wanna bite O' that!


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 27, 2011)

thanks for posting.  i want to make that !!!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2011)

GB and salt and pepper, how does it taste?


----------



## GB (Dec 27, 2011)

tastes as good as it looks. Delicious. Tonight I will cook up some angel hair with some garlic oil and serve with these shrimp for dinner.


----------



## Rocklobster (Dec 27, 2011)

I found that they were a bit on the salty side.  I would cut back a bit on the salt next time. They still were really good.  I only had a couple and there was so much food that the jar didn't get attacked and ended up going back to Toronto in my son's box of gifts...


----------



## salt and pepper (Dec 27, 2011)

Taste very good. I made 2 batches. Since the first batch was made with EVOO only , I made the 2nd batch with half oil & half vinagar. Don't know why they called it pickeled , when it was really a marinade! (1st batch). Both were good.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I'll be making this for the weekend.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a recipe I used to make--it is a pickled shrimp recipe that uses white vermouth, garlic, vinegar, tarragon. It is from a cookbook I have so I can't post it (copyright). PM me if you want to compare this recipe with the one Rock linked to.


----------



## CookingFool (Jan 6, 2012)

I made this a few days ago and we liked it, but I _did _modify it a bit. I cooked the lemon, onion, garlic and spices in the oil for a bit to let it soften, and then cooled it before adding it to the shrimp. I used only a couple of basil leaves. I knew the amount called for would be too much for us. Next time, I'll leave out the allspice and substitute different herbs. I also didn't have Old Bay, but added most of the spices that are in Old Bay to the marinade. 

My daughter loved it and made it later for her household. Only she ate all of it before anyone else got to try it!

I can see a lot of potential for this recipe. Can be modified very easily.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 6, 2012)

I made this over the holiday weekend according to the recipe.  I liked it.

I too would cut back on the bay.  For my taste it needed more lemon to amplify the pickle-ness of the dish.  

I was not happy with the fact that the oil solidified in the fridge so serving it involved a waiting period.  But that shouldn't have been a surprise.  Olive oil does that.


----------

